

Cabal 1.20 Released - wting
http://blog.johantibell.com/2014/04/announcing-cabal-120.html

======
wting
This is a pretty big release that solves a lot of problems associated with
cabal hell:

    
    
      - new sandbox implementation!
      - temporarily ignore upper bound requirements
      - dependency freezing
      - parallel builds
      - no re-linking unless a file has changed

